# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > DVD/BD Player & Video > [DVD Player] Dvd γραμμενο απο pc

## Alfa33romeo

Γραφω καποια dvd απο pc και οταν βαζω να τα παιξει το dvd player κανει καποια κολληματα στον ηχο και η εικονα παει πανω κατω.. Ενω αλλα dvd γραμμενα απο αλλου τα παιζει κομπλε. Προσφατα δοκιμασα να τα παιξω με το xbox 360 που εχω αλλα και παλι εχω καποια ελαχιστα βεβαια κολληματα που φαινονται οταν τα frames ειναι πολυ γρηγορα μονο..

----------


## klik

Καπνιζεις; Εχεις anydvd; ποσα χρόνια εχεις τον εγγραφέα;
Τα δικα σου τα γραμμένα παίζουν αλλου σωστα;
Αν συγκρίνεις τα δυο iso, το πρωτότυπο και το αντίγραφο με fc/b, βγάζουν διαφορες;

----------


## Alfa33romeo

Δεν καπνιζω, ο εγγραφεας ολοκαινουριος. Ναι παιζουν αλλου. Εγγραψα το dvd πριν λιγο σε μορφη ntsc και τωρα στο dvd μου επαιζε πολυ πιο στρωτα. Στο xbox συνεχιζει να τα δειχνει καπως με την 1080p που λογικα εκει φταιει οτι ο δισκος δεν ειναι blueray

----------


## klik

Το dvd δεν ειναι bluray. Τι μορφη εχει το περιεχομενο που γραφεις;
Δωσε ενα screenshot απο τα περιεχόμενα ενος απο τα δισκακια.  
Δοκίμασε να γραψεις στη χαμηλοτερη ταχυτητα.

----------


## Alfa33romeo

Κατεβαζω απο rarbg τις 1080 bluray h264 που ειναι μεχρι 3 gb. Αλλα δεν εχει σχεση γιατι οταν την βαζω στο convertxtodvd την μετατρεπει αυτο σε αναλυση για dvd 720x5κατι.οποτε δεν ξερω

----------

